# Stub arbor for mill



## Mark_f (Oct 7, 2014)

I need to slot some screw heads and I hate messing with a 14 inch arbor with a dozen spacers on it and setting it up in the horizontal mill, so I made a stub arbor that is 2 inches long where the cutter fits and has an 11/16" stub to put in a collet. I made this 1 inch diameter one and it worked so well, I am going to make a couple more sizes. I put a center in the outer end so I can use the overarm for heavier work. Sometimes you just don't need a big heavy long arbor to do the job. The arbor was made from a 1 1/2" diameter cutoff and the spacers were made from some 1" nuts for bolts that were turned to 1 1/4" OD and bored to fit the arbor, then parted off to various lengths.

Mark


----------



## boodogboo (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes sir! looks good.


----------



## ecdez (Oct 8, 2014)

That's a great idea.  The outer 2/3's of my arbor are always empty.  Gotta be more rigid being closer to the meat of the machine too.


----------



## Mark_f (Oct 13, 2014)

ecdez said:


> That's a great idea.  The outer 2/3's of my arbor are always empty.  Gotta be more rigid being closer to the meat of the machine too.



yes ,and put a center in the outer end so you can still use the over arm if you want.


----------



## chips&more (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks very nice! And just curious, is it left hand thread because you only have one spindle direction on your mill/machine?


----------



## Mark_f (Oct 16, 2014)

No, It is left hand thread because I am left handed and stand to the left of the machine. This makes my view of the cutting much better and easier. I have a right hand arbor and they work good too. this just works better for me. ( bet you didn't think there was a good reason ...huh) :roflmao:

Mark


----------



## erniethepiper (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm new to horizontal machining.  I just recently got a nice little Hardinge TM.  It seems that the way you have your arbor set up it will loosen the nut if it is left hand thread.  When I use a standard milling bit I run the machine in forward but with the over-arm and arbor, which has a left hand nut, I run the machine in reverse with the cutter reverse of what you have shown.  Not sure which is correct but I compare to a worm drive Skill saw with a left hand nut on it.

Aaron


----------



## Mark_f (Oct 31, 2014)

you are correct. Allmost all my arbors are left hand for the reason I stated. I misspoke here. this one is right handed. I have two that are right handed and four that are left handed. I meant to make this one left handed like my print is drawn but forgot when I threaded it. I didn't realize my mistake until I started the mill and the nut came loose. I have made another that is left handed, because I prefer left hand arbors.

Mark  :allgood:


----------

